# Beware of the new B+E dimensions for B+E trailer towing test.



## miketdt (28 March 2012)

I am posting this message to remind people taking their B+E trailer towing test of the new smaller reversing course used by the DSA for B+E, C1, C. and C+E from Monday the 26th March 2012. It is now only 11 metres maximum wide and only 3 and a half times your vehicle length were as it use to be 4 and a half time your vehicle length. The reduced wide and length could cause problems if you have not practised with the smaller dimensions.


----------



## ROG (28 March 2012)

miketdt said:



			I am posting this message to remind people taking their B+E trailer towing test of the new smaller reversing course used by the DSA for B+E, C1, C. and C+E from Monday the 26th March 2012. It is now only 11 metres maximum wide and only 3 and a half times your vehicle length were as it use to be 4 and a half time your vehicle length. The reduced wide and length could cause problems if you have not practised with the smaller dimensions.
		
Click to expand...

It used to be 5 times the vehicle length - 3 lengths from base line to cone B and then 2 lengths from cone B to cone A

For the rigid tests it is now 1.5 lengths from base line to cone B and 2 lengths fron B to A cones

For ANY trailer test it is now 2 lengths from base line to cone B and 2 lengths from B to A cones

The garage is now one vehicle length or 12 metres max whichever is the shorter

The width has been reduced to 11 metres for all tests

For trailers this may result in more shunts being taken but the limit of two shunts still remains

IMO the only test which may have serious problems is the artic test especially if the trailer is at a slightly acute angle when coming around the B cone


----------



## miketdt (28 March 2012)

Nothing gets passed you Rog, you have got to get up early in the morning to pull the wool over your eyes. I stand corrected it was 5 X vehicle length , slip of the tongue as I have always made students training do a smaller course  as to makes it easier for them on test.
Yes I think it will be harder for some doing B+E because so many are using very small short trailers and this leaves very little room for correction.


----------



## galaxy (28 March 2012)

Well that's typical!!  I'm doing my B+E Friday!!!  Have 2 days on intensive training tomorrow and Fri before test.  Fingers crossed.......


----------



## miketdt (28 March 2012)

Good Luck Galaxy for Friday with your test, now remember on  approaching the 1st cone with the pole in keep your nearside mirror as close too it as you dare. That way you will have the most room on your offside from the yellow line. When you start reversing steer one turn of the steering boss to the right and when the cone in your nearside mirror starts to disappear or the trailer is at a 45% angle steer left hard and fast watch your front near the yellow line and watching the cone and pole now on your offside rear. You will then need to steer left to start the trailer moving right into the garage. These new dimensions need that you have to go from the left curve straight into the right curve as there is no distance in which to straighten out as before. Good Luck.


----------



## ROG (28 March 2012)

As this thread is about the B+E test ......

VIDEO - How to de-couple & re-couple a small trailer

VIDEO - B+E Test Reversing Exercise  but done on the old measurements

Can anyone find a better video of the reverse please?

VIDEO - Show Me Tell Me Questions and Answers For The UK Driving Test 

The B+E test
*Read a number plate* from a certain distance
*Show me/tell me questions* - usually 5
The next three can be in any order:-
*Reverse* - done in test centre grounds if test conducted from practical test centre - some tests are now being done from training school grounds
*Uncouple/couple up* - done in test centre grounds if test conducted from practical test centre - some tests are now being done from training school grounds
*One hour road drive* - includes the independant drive and is done virtually the same as the basic car test


----------



## galaxy (28 March 2012)

thanks a lot!  Will study those tonight and tomorrow.  I have not had a go at doing the reversing test yet.  I am quite confident reversing.....  I can park my trailer anywhere the YM tells me without shunting, manouvere it at competition venues etc.  so I'm hoping that sets me in good stead....  I've even been levelling the school up the yard recently with the tractor and roller!  Now that was a sod to control!  I think the tracking is off and veers right all the time!!!  ha ha!  Not hit a fence yet though 

Thanks for your tips though.  The place I'm training has a good pass rate and they were happy with booking me on a 2 day course.  But I know the pass rate isn't THAT high (and I have 10 years of bad habits under my belt).  So finger crossed.

Quick ques (although I'll soon find out), do you have to use your mirrors for reversing or can I look over my shoulder?


----------



## ROG (28 March 2012)

galaxy said:



			do you have to use your mirrors for reversing or can I look over my shoulder?
		
Click to expand...

open window -
you can look out, over shoulder and mirrors (both) BUT you must keep all round vision at all times so if your head is still for more than a second MOVE IT

You can concentrate in one position when you get close to the barrier


----------



## galaxy (28 March 2012)

ROG said:



			open window -
you can look out, over shoulder and mirrors (both) BUT you must keep all round vision at all times so if your head is still for more than a second MOVE IT

You can concentrate in one position when you get close to the barrier
		
Click to expand...

that's great!  Will help me!  I'm an arm out the window kinda reverser!  Will tone it down keep moving my head


----------



## EmmasMummy (29 March 2012)

Ive not, nor have any intention of doing this soon, but it just seems that they are trying to discourage folk from even trying by making it harder.  Do the test conditions accurately reflect real life driving?   Last time I towed anything big it was a muck spreader and I broke it trying to reverse, so not sure I would make this!


----------



## fidleyspromise (29 March 2012)

I had never had a trailer hitched and my first lesson,  my instructor had me reverse in a straight line and then took me through the reversing course with the new dimensions and in as much as you can find something like this easy, I managed it so don't despair  

If I can manage it, anyone can   I must get in touch with Instructor and see if I can have another play with his trailer.  

Good luck Galaxy x


----------



## perfect11s (29 March 2012)

B+E!!! how about driving and reversing these , maybe !!! www.youtube.com/watch?v=F0NRIRIBlr8


----------



## ROG (29 March 2012)

From those trainers doing the B+E training
Hope that helps


----------



## galaxy (30 March 2012)

Whoop!  I passed!!!    

(only 4 minors)

The reversing really is not hard....  As long as you go really slowly there is loads of time and room.  Nothing to worry about.


----------



## ROG (30 March 2012)

Congrats from me are in this thread


----------



## galaxy (30 March 2012)

miketdt said:



			Good Luck Galaxy for Friday with your test, now remember on  approaching the 1st cone with the pole in keep your nearside mirror as close too it as you dare. That way you will have the most room on your offside from the yellow line. When you start reversing steer one turn of the steering boss to the right and when the cone in your nearside mirror starts to disappear or the trailer is at a 45% angle steer left hard and fast watch your front near the yellow line and watching the cone and pole now on your offside rear. You will then need to steer left to start the trailer moving right into the garage. These new dimensions need that you have to go from the left curve straight into the right curve as there is no distance in which to straighten out as before. Good Luck.
		
Click to expand...

I did manage to straighten out  a bit....  I immediately on setting off gave my wheel one turn to the right and let it travel until the trailer was at around 45 degrees.  Then I followed it until I was straight which was fractionally past the 2nd cone. then I reversed a small amount before gently turning it the other way into the parking bay.  Got out to check about 1m from the end and then finally reversed.

In my test my car and trailer were dead straight even before my final move with no shunts  

It's just all about taking your time and small movements isn't it?


----------

